# 07 altima: Aux input plays left side only



## 1Berto (Aug 4, 2009)

My '07 Altima 3.5SL that I've had for 2 years plays audio only on the left side of the car when I plug my iPhone into the aux port and play music from it. Both sides of speakers work during other functions and when I turn the balance all the way to the right, no sound is heard at all.

The cable is a stereo 3.5mm to 3.5mm cord and fully seats into both connections. The iPhone does play stereo when using normal headphones, so it shouldn't be the problem.
I have used this cord to play stereo sound for other appliances.

Is this likely to be a car stereo problem? Any Thoughts?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It's either your cord, the output of the device, or the input to the car. You say the iPhone plays stereo, so that's probably ok. I'd try another cord. If that doesn't work, you can replace just the aux input on a factory stereo. 

----------------
Now playing: Alice Cooper - I Love The Dead
via FoxyTunes


----------

